# Having site problems.....



## Kayelle (Feb 28, 2012)

*I'm wondering if it's just me?  Since last thurs, after the upgrade work I've been having problems and kept hoping they would go away.  No such luck.  
Navigating the threads is difficult because when I click on a thread, about 5 out of 10 times I'll get one the following messages.

*Bad Request
your browser sent a request the server could not understand

or

The Connection Was Reset
the connection to the server was reset while the page was loading

When I click on "try again", everything is fine.  Very frustrating as this is the only site I get these messages and it just started on the 23rd.

Am I the only one?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 28, 2012)

Yup.  You've been singled out for harassment.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 28, 2012)

I just knew it!!


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 29, 2012)

That's a new one on me, Kayelle.  I haven't had any problems.


----------



## GLC (Feb 29, 2012)

I've had a few database error messages the persisted for several minutes. Mostly for the past week. But that's such a general sort of message that it doesn't tell you much. Anyway, those things will happen on any site from time to time. I didn't note if there was an error code, but the generic "database error" message on many systems can mean it couldn't write to a file, and that can be a server problem, which can be a router problem, or something else. The ones I've been seeing here recently won't be seen by everyone, because they clear up quickly. At any rare, it's nothing you need to try to fix on your end.

The server can't understand message can also be many things, including problems accessing a file, and that file might be on another server. Many problems tend to affect many sites at once, because the actual hardware tends to be in some remote location under the control of some other entity. For instance, vast server farms, like RackSpace, service huge numbers of customers by providing their server space. Most users will probably never know where their site really lives. It's all virtual space, anyway. What's amazing is how few problems there are.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 29, 2012)

This is being looked at.

If anyone else has an issue similar to Kayelle's let me know.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 29, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> This is being looked at.
> 
> If anyone else has an issue similar to Kayelle's let me know.




I've experienced the same "Database Error"  issue as GLC.  But not just since the upgrade.  It doesn't happen often-once a day.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 29, 2012)

The database error is a different animal, but thank you.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 29, 2012)

No issues here, but I work as a developer for a large company that builds web sites and can tell you that 99% of the time the "Bad Request" error is related to something on the client side, not the web server. It can be caused by a lot of things, including malware or browser add-ons.

Here's what I would suggest:


Clean out the browser cache
If you are using a wireless router, reboot it
If you have more than one browser installed, try using another browser and see if the problem persists.
If you use an anti-virus program, try running a full system scan.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 29, 2012)

Since cleaning out my Cache last night, the problem seems to have resolved itself today.  Thanks to all except........wait for it.........*Andy. *


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 29, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Since cleaning out my Cache last night, the problem seems to have resolved itself today.  Thanks to all except........wait for it.........*Andy. *




Always happy to annoy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 1, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Always happy to annoy.



And you are SOOOOO good at it!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey, it's me.

What happened?


----------

